# Sykes (Still the Kings) - 8/27



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan & Jeff & I got out to Sykes around 6:30 & met up with Caleb to do some fishing for a couple hours. Brought the cast net this time & Nathan threw it by the Octagon to get a croaker & some pinfish, & also a few finger mullet. Headed out onto Sykes with about a half hour of daylight left. Threw out live baits & the waiting game began. Nathan started throwing a spoon right away & got broke off on a big spanish. After about 45 minutes, Nathan had a run on his Calcutta (baited w/ a live finger mullet). Almost as soon as he got hooked up, my Okuma Raw 80 (baited w/ a 5''-6'' live croaker) starts screaming, & I run over to grab it. I let it run for 5-6 seconds, & then turned the drag & the fight was on. Caleb got Nathan's catch into the dropnet (17'' mangrove!) & then ran over to me to get the net ready once again. After only 4 minutes or so (whipped him on that setup!) we got him in the dropnet. Hauled him up & put the tape on him. 40.75'' & over 30 pounds. Looks like I'm back at it! Got the red back in the water & then cleaned Nathan's mangrove. Stayed out at Sykes another hour & a half or so & Nathan lost one red & Caleb lost a shark, but didn't land anything else. Headed home after that to cook up the mangrove! 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man nice snappa mogan. Them babies are yummy


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> Man nice snappa mogan. Them babies are yummy


Trust me it was! Had it as soon as we got back tonight. Baked it with a parmesan crust & then had some garlic bread with it. Awesome meal.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn and I was gonna go out there last night inch:. Nice catches!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Damn and I was gonna go out there last night inch:. Nice catches!


Thanks man! Too bad ya didn't!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> Man nice snappa mogan. Them babies are yummy


Thanks! And it was! Cooked it up as soon as we got back.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn! Nice red Sawyer! Must've been nice to have that snapper! Miss it much!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great pics! thx


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was thinking about going to Sykes later tonight to catch some bait, anyone know if the ladiefish are out there?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

They are still out there, saw em last night.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hit the octagon a little bit before dinner, no luck.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was thinking about going to Sykes later tonight to catch some bait, anyone know if the ladiefish are out there?


As long as there's chop on the water they'll be thick out there busting around on the surface on both sides of Sykes. If the water is flat good luck find any though. Lately they've only been around when it's windy/water is choppy.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hit the octagon a little bit before dinner, no luck.


I know the Octagon has been producing good fish in the mornings thanks to lighttackle2fun's reports, but I haven't seen or heard of much being caught out there during mid-day/night lately. 

Tight lines man.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Damn! Nice red Sawyer! Must've been nice to have that snapper! Miss it much!


Thanks bruv! Finally got to put some heat on that Raw! Thing is a beast. & hell yeah that snapper was delicious! Nathan is a fantastic chef. I clean the fish, then he cooks. Perfect setup!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Thanks bruv! Finally got to put some heat on that Raw! Thing is a beast. & hell yeah that snapper was delicious! Nathan is a fantastic chef. I clean the fish, then he cooks. Perfect setup!


:thumbup::thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm still dtown, so I may head over to Sykes after to see if I can round some ladies up for bait!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful Red yo! Wish we would have had as much luck before I had to go back to Wisco! Haha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Beautiful Red yo! Wish we would have had as much luck before I had to go back to Wisco! Haha


Thanks Mitch! On spring break when you're down again they should be thicker in the bay again & I'll put you on some real reds! You still got a pretty respectable 14 pounder last month when you were here though.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool weather is on the way. Going to be a freezing winter with a big time season. All of you guys enjoy the summer and fall runs. This winter is gonna be really cold! Ladyfish that have been recently everywhere on top water are now running a few feet under the surface during the nights that are 100 degree days recently. It's coming soon! Won't see any pics of you guys but what you will be seeing is a fried late night snack when it can happen :yes:

Edit: Dang ambien! I guess sometimes it will make you sleep post :blink:
I suppose I meant to say... can't wait for winter and late night fishing which for me is usually fairly decent.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Cool weather is on the way. Going to be a freezing winter with a big time season. All of you guys enjoy the summer and fall runs. This winter is gonna be really cold! Ladyfish that have been recently everywhere on top water are now running a few feet under the surface during the nights that are 100 degree days recently. It's coming soon! Won't see any pics of you guys but what you will be seeing is a fried late night snack when it can happen :yes:
> 
> Edit: Dang ambien! I guess sometimes it will make you sleep post :blink:
> I suppose I meant to say... can't wait for winter and late night fishing which for me is usually fairly decent.


Haha, can't wait either Smarty! Our group & you are usually some of the only ones who dare to brave Sykes on some of those crazy windy/cold winter nights! Worth it for the fights with those big bulls though. I know you're out there looking for slots to eat though!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work on those fish & thanks for sharing.
++ on patiently awaiting the arrival of cooler weather.
catch 'em up.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

grey ghost said:


> nice!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

U guys going out there today cuz I should be out there this afternoon


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Coin_Guy said:


> U guys going out there today cuz I should be out there this afternoon


Did ya have any luck? We're going out either tonight or tomorrow night. Had to take a break for a couple days cause we'd been out to Sykes/sharking at the beach 7 nights in a row up until Sunday.. I'm exhausted. haha.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey sawyer did you get my pm?


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Did ya have any luck? We're going out either tonight or tomorrow night. Had to take a break for a couple days cause we'd been out to Sykes/sharking at the beach 7 nights in a row up until Sunday.. I'm exhausted. haha.


The only luck I had was a Sailcat and hard head.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just Blues last night :yes:


----------

